# Chino 2009



## syscom3 (May 16, 2009)

Heres the first set of pictures from this fantastic show.

I've never seen a PB4Y Privateer before. Now I have!

The good points of the show:
1) It wasnt as brutally hot as it was like last year.
2) Lots of warbirds were flying.
3) Met up with Evangilder and had a nice chat with him
4) Five F8F's were flying.

Bad Points:
1) The warbird display was poorly done. They blocked the photography of the aircraft taxing.
2) Not enough bombers. Only two B25's. 
3) NO SPITFIRES!!!!

But it was well worth the admission!


----------



## syscom3 (May 16, 2009)

There were three of them flying today. All sleek black.

Here are pics for two of them.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2009)

Great pix, syscom!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 16, 2009)

I loooooooove the F-7. Great shots syscom!!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (May 16, 2009)

The gentleman in the white is non other, Mr. Evangilder.

Right behind him is an unpainted Bearcat.

Who knows what [the distant past] nationality it is?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2009)

Those pics are awesome! (I am not jealous, I am not jealous......)


----------



## syscom3 (May 16, 2009)

A few more.

This is the first P40 Ive seen that sports this paint job. 

Is it the 325th FG? Italian theater in 1943?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 16, 2009)

Man, that P-40 is sweet!!!!! Thanks for sharing Sys.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> A few more.
> 
> This is the first P40 Ive seen that sports this paint job.
> 
> Is it the 325th FG? Italian theater in 1943?


It would have to be the 325th, that checker pattern was unique to the "Checker Tail Clan" and they were definately in NA giving Rommel hell.

Again, great pix!


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2009)

Unfortunatly, they didnt fly this little beaut.

I have always thought that this was the prettiest fighter of the open cockpit era.

Just forward of the cockpit, you can see "March Field", where these types were stationed in the 30's. The markings are of the 17th Pursuit Group. Note the picture with the ancient type bomb racks.


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2009)

Here is 1/3rd of the flight line.

Note the up stretched wings of the Sea Fury.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 17, 2009)

Hey syscom,


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2009)

Great stuff Sys! Keep them coming.


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2009)

Bearcats! The hot rods of the USN.


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2009)

Nice stuff, Syscom. This was a Grumman fest. It was a Grumman fan's wet dream; FIVE Bearcats, THREE Tigercats, THREE Avengers, TWO Hellcats, a Wildcat, F3F and J2F. Seeing that much Grumman iron in one spot was awesome! Here is a sampling of some of my shots.


----------



## rochie (May 17, 2009)

Great pictures guy's


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2009)

This was one clean F86. Its like someone took it to the metal shop and chrome dipped it.


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2009)

Excellent stuff guys!


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2009)

Some more


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2009)

And a shot of syscom.


----------



## Geedee (May 17, 2009)

Great shots guys. Going to have to bust the bank to get there for next year !.

Eric, thats a beaut shot of the Horsemen in their Bearcats. These guys... Jim # 1, Dan # 2 and Ed #3 are displaying here at Flying Legends in the more usual Mustang display in Jul. Havent seen the three ship in the UK (the two ship is guaranteed to get every-ones attention.) so ama really looking forward to this event.

Thanks for posting, lets have some more.


----------



## grumman-cats (May 17, 2009)

I so wish I could have attended this gathering of the cats. My local museum here in kalamazoo has sold there f7f and f8f which apperantly you guys on the west coast now get to enjoy. It's just not fare or is it fair. Either way I'm jealous. It looks like it was a great gathering for the navy fans. Keep posting pics cause I'm liking them.


----------



## pbfoot (May 17, 2009)

Great airshow , I've never seen a P26, F3F or Duck they are on my wish list


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2009)

You both scored some great shots! 

Hopefully there's more!

(including some of those t-shirts?)


----------



## ontos (May 17, 2009)

Fantastic shots guys, I'm jelous. Here are some I took today. Sorry I just fouind this thread or I would have put my other pictures here. Sorry.


----------



## ontos (May 17, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (May 18, 2009)

<on my knees, hands clasped, head bowed>
....Please God. I'll be really really really good this year if I get to go to Chino next year for the airshow. I'll even be nice to 'ol what's her face.......you know........the wife.


----------



## syscom3 (May 18, 2009)

Its not that much to stay for the weekend in this part of Southern Cal.


----------



## ontos (May 18, 2009)

That's All I have, none of my aerial shots came out, but one. I need more practice.


----------



## Glider (May 18, 2009)

That Gnat must have seemed tiny next to the other aircraft.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 18, 2009)

Excellent pics everyone.

Here are some links to other peoples pictures taken at this years airshow.
These links have some very nice pics. 
Planes of Fame 2009 - SimHQ Homepage
Chino Air Show - SimHQ Homepage

Click on the pictures below for full size.

My only flyby that has any detail.
I like how the B-25 looks like it is lined up with the American Flag with the POW/MIA Flag right below it.




P-40 with checkertail.




F-86 and a Mig 15




F3F-2





Still going through the rest.

Wheelsup


----------



## ontos (May 18, 2009)

She was rather dwarfed by the other aircraft. She sure is pretty though, Lady in Red.


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2009)

Excellent shots there guys, many thanks!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2009)

Great shots guys - wish I was there!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a good time, it's too bad you all didn't co-ordinate to meet up...

I can't think of any one photo that I can say is a favorite, they're all great shots!


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2009)

Good shots guys!


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2009)

I am still going through all of mine with about 12 of the 30 some-odd galleries I will be posting when it is all done. It's tough for me to pic a favorite yet as well, but this was my first time seeing the Yak-3U "Steadfast" and I took a liking to it. It was fast, _real _fast!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 19, 2009)

Great shots of the Yak. 


Wheelsup


----------



## badbear (May 20, 2009)

Oh my god i have to go there sometime in my lifetime superb pics .BB


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2009)

Excellent shots Eric!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2009)

You guys are having WAY TO MUCH FUN!!!!!! It's just not fair. OH, and buy the way,


----------



## Thorlifter (May 21, 2009)

Man, that Yak 3U looks sweet. I hope I get to see it up close some day.


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2009)

Cheers guys. That was the first Yak-3U that I have seen, and it is a beauty. I would LOVE to get some air-to-air photography with that one. Maybe one of these days...

As I am going through these still, I am finding a few gems that are a little underexposed. After some editing, they stand out to me, like this Seafury shot.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2009)

evangilder said:


> ...After some editing, they stand out to me, like this Seafury shot.


Magnificent!!


----------



## grumman-cats (May 21, 2009)

I am curious as to how you can get that clear of a pic during takeoffs and landings. There's hardly any distortion from the heat that I can tell or are you just that close the active runway.

buy the way, great pics.


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2009)

It was pretty close for the Yak-3U shot. Further out was loaded with heat shimmer.


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 21, 2009)

Well..... I'm officially jealous


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 21, 2009)

You and me both Flyboy2, you and me both!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2009)

Top shots Eric!


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I have posted the shots to my website as of about 3 minutes ago. Here for your viewing (and drooling) pleasure. 






Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Chino Airshow 2009-


----------



## ontos (May 23, 2009)

Great site Eric, beautiful pictures. 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2009)

Cheers Ontos. I have made some adjustments to my camera and am still not completely happy with the results. I am doing a few more tweaks tomorrow for my monday shoot.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 24, 2009)

I bookmarked your site a while back.
Those new pictures at your site are excellent.

Alas I am not in your people section of photos. 
I did notice a picture of the woman who did the wingwalking routine.
I don't remember her name but I do remember that she was tiny.
She couldn't have been 5 feet tall.
One other thing I noticed about her routine is that you would have needed binoculars or a good zoom lens to fully appreciate it.

You may have said already but I don't remember, where are you going Monday to shoot ??


Wheelsup


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2009)

Very nice pics everyone! I will have to make it over there sometime.


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2009)

Wheels, you aren't in the people section, but then I must have missed you. I usually grab shots of crews and the like, but occasionally folks in the crowd as well. 

The wing walker is Margi Stivers. I have done air-to-air work with her in the past and her routine is great from the ground, it is incredible in the air! She put together a video with stills and live action that has some of my shots in it here:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SE_D5JeUCE_

Tomorrow, if you look up and see between 8-10 T-6s in formation, some with German markings, I will be in one of the German marked T-6s for the Memorial Day flyovers. It is partly to help the Condor Squadron with some fresh photos for their website and marketing material and also for an article I am doing for a national publication (my first BIG article!).


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link. 
It put my heart in my throat but it was good.
It didn't look like she had a safety strap on at all times either. 
Actually, most of the time it looked like she was saftey strap free.

Thanks for the heads up on your flight tomorrow.
I'll be looking forward to your pictures.

Are you flying this formation out of Chino ??

Now for the "Captain Obvious" part of the post.
Have fun. 8)


Wheels


----------



## comiso90 (May 24, 2009)

Freak'n insanely awesome beyond description.

screw you guys!



.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Tomorrow, if you look up and see between 8-10 T-6s in formation, some with German markings, I will be in one of the German marked T-6s for the Memorial Day flyovers. It is partly to help the Condor Squadron with some fresh photos for their website and marketing material and also for an article I am doing for a national publication (my first BIG article!).


Too much friggin fun!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2009)

You know, some people have all the luck...

Me, on the other hand, has to wait for 'em to come to my neck of the woods...which isn't all that often


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2009)

Well, I guess some luck has played in to it, but I have worked my butt off to get the shots and make the contacts that I have. Not that it hasn't been fun along the journey.

We have briefing at 8:45 AM at the squadron in Van Nuys and will likely take off from the famed 16R about 10:00. It's been partly cloudy in the mornings here in Ventura County but burns off about 10ish, so we should have a good day of it. We're looking at landing back an Van Nuys around 12:30. It'll be a long flight, but all for a good cause, Memorial Day.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2009)

VERY COOL Eric!!!! Congratulations on your big article write.


----------



## Keith Breazeal (Jun 10, 2009)

I went to the Chino show after a dry spell of about 22 years- wow, the area sure had changed! here's a few shots from the weekend...


----------



## Geedee (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Keith and welcome to the site (also an ASBer !). Got some great shots there...like the Horsemen in front of the Bearcat


----------



## evangilder (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Keith. I know you from Fencecheck.


----------



## Keith Breazeal (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Gary and Eric  I had a ton of fun at Chino- like a vacation!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, Chino rocks. Any warbird fan should see it at least once. Although I vowed to never miss that show after I went for the first time, in 2006.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice shots Keith.
Welcome to the site. 8)

I've been to the Chino museum a couple of times and the airshow once.
I've lived within 15 miles of Chino for the last thirty years and only went those few times. 


Wheelsup


----------



## Coors9 (Jun 10, 2009)

WICKED....


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2009)

We need to all meet up at the March Field museum.


----------



## Keith Breazeal (Jun 10, 2009)

Friday evening...





















OH! I almost forgot the SGT. Love Girls


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2009)

Great shots KB. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2009)

Lovely shots Keith, thanks for sharing. And welcome to the forums.


----------



## Keith Breazeal (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys 

The above "Lady Alice" P-51 takeoff is viewable in LARGE size Here:

click on the photo for the largest version

http://www.asb.tv/files/photo/gallery/photos/orig_579_368b3.JPG


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2009)

Keith Breazeal said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> The above "Lady Alice" P-51 takeoff is viewable in LARGE size Here:
> 
> ...



STUPENDOUS Keith!!!!!!! Oh, and welcome the forum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2009)

Dam. thats very nice!


----------



## Keith Breazeal (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments 

Did any of you go to the"*Legends Over Madera show*"? I don't see a thread started. It was pretty good.


----------



## ontos (Jun 11, 2009)

Great shots there Keith. Welcome aboard. That shot of the P-51 about made me drop my mouse. 8)


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that the unpainted bearcat is in Thai markings


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 12, 2009)

....WOOOOW......... Awesome, man!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2009)

r2800doublewasp said:


> I think that the unpainted bearcat is in Thai markings



That is correct.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 14, 2009)

I accidently came across this site today searching for something else.

Here are pics taken at the 2009 show by Bernard Zee.
BZ's Chino Air Show 2009 Photo Gallery
There are also short audio files for several of the planes with the pictures. 

Here is his homepage.
BZ's Photo Gallery
He has several pics from airshows going back to 2007.

I hope you find the pics and audio files as enjoyable as I did.


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2009)

I think it was a shot from last year that he caught me in the sea of long lenses. He does a nice job.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 16, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I think it was a shot from last year that he caught me in the sea of long lenses. He does a nice job.



Cool, I'll have to see if I can pick you out of the crowd.


Wheels


----------



## Degs (Jul 16, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> The gentleman in the white is non other, Mr. Evangilder.
> 
> Right behind him is an unpainted Bearcat.
> 
> Who knows what [the distant past] nationality it is?



Looks like Thailand to me.


----------

